# Java als Standalone application ausführen



## MTG (28. Apr 2014)

Ich benutze NetBeans 7.4 deutsch. Ich habe mir eine Java Web Application Projekt erstellt. Ich habe mir im Source Folder ein Verzeichnis "myjava.prototype" erstellt mit dem ich innerhalb des Projekts ein paar Sachen ausprobieren möchte. Wie bekomme ich jetzt aber eine test datei z.B.

file.java

```
package myjava.prototype;

    public class MyClass {
              public static main() {
                        System.out.println("Hallo");
              }
    }
```

ausgeführt?


----------



## Androbin (28. Apr 2014)

Soweit noch nicht geschehen ( NetBeans sollte das automatisch machen, siehe Ordner "bin" ),
kompiliere die .JAVA in eine .CLASS -Datei ( CMD > "javac <Ordnerpfad>\<Dateiname>.java" )
Als nächstes: CMD > "cd <Ordnerpfad>" und dann "java <Klassenname>"
PS. Wenn du später mit grafischen Benutzeroberflächen arbeitest "javaW <Klassenname>"


----------



## MTG (28. Apr 2014)

erstmal Danke aber ich möchte es innerhalb von Netbeans ausführen. Beim Ausführen wirds ja als Web-Applikation ausgeführt. Sprich das die Ausgabe im Consolen - Fenster angezeigt wird.


----------



## Androbin (29. Apr 2014)

@MTG:

Ach so, aber dann verstehe ich das Problem nicht :rtfm:
In NetBeans klickst du einfach auf den "Run"-Button ( der, der wie eine "Play"-Taste aussieht ) :idea::bloed:opcorn:


----------

